# Voopoo Drag or Aegis legend box mod



## Anthony_Baksteen (3/10/18)

Hi Guys,

I am having a hard time choosing between these 2 devices, What would your recommendation be ?

The Voopoo-Drag or the Aegis Legend box mod ?
I am looking for something that can take a beating though.


----------



## Ruwaid (3/10/18)

Beating.... then it should be the Aegis Legend.
From previous posts...the Voopoo paint work is terrible...even careful usage and the paint starts to chip.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (3/10/18)

Go for the Aegis, the Voopoo can take a beating as well but that paint issue is terrible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anthony_Baksteen (3/10/18)

I know the Voopoo uses the Gene chip which is better the the Aegis. But the Aegis is way more durable.
What to choose.

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## wmrigney (3/10/18)

Get both. I have both. I use the Aegis daily. Not sure why I have the drag but when I didn't have it I felt like I needed it. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (3/10/18)

My 2c , the battery life on the Aegis is pathetic , even after the firmware upgrade ..... so for dual coil atties it's a no go IMHO 

Can't comment on the Drag but heard good things about the Gene chip.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (3/10/18)

DRAG. The end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Humbolt (3/10/18)

I bought myself a Drag as a daily out and about mod and I am not disappointed after several months of ownership. Granted the paintwork is not the best, but mine doesn't look too bad yet. It doesn't phase me though as its hardy and reliable, albeit a bit weighty. 
I've been using mine all day with 0,14 ohm dual coil at 65w and still have more than 50% battery left, after 3 5ml tanks of juice on LG chocolates. 
So for me, it's been a worthy investment. If you're going to use atomisers of more than 24mm though, there will be a little overhang - if that sort of thing bothers you. It also utilises the batteries more efficiently than my Smoant Cylon. 
The Aegis is another mod I really, really like. I don't own one though so can't say. Mooch has done some drop tests on it I think, so see if you can find that. 
I don't think you can go wrong with either mod, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (3/10/18)

The little RX Gen3 also might be an option not so pocket friendly but neither is the Drag or Legend I see there's an 80W mini Aegis out too internal battery though meh.....

Otherwise just get a Noisy 2


----------



## wmrigney (3/10/18)

I find the battery life on the Aegis to be the same as the drag. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony_Baksteen (3/10/18)

I already have the Rx Gen 3 but like you said not pocket friendly and awkward to carry around, I am running it with the Zeus Dual RTA
I landed up getting the Voopoo Drag, I will get the Aegis November sometime, I am running the drop dead on the Voopoo as it's 24 mm.

So far the Voopoo hits harder then anything I have tried.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (3/10/18)

+1 for Drag. 

I've already seen a legend with a broken screen because of a drop and I've seen two legends with liquid all over the screen. They aren't waterproof if you've got a top airflow tank then Aegis should be okay. But they fill with liquid if you have a dripper.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/10/18)

Spyro said:


> +1 for Drag.
> 
> I've already seen a legend with a broken screen because of a drop and I've seen two legends with liquid all over the screen. They aren't waterproof if you've got a top airflow tank then Aegis should be okay. But they fill with liquid if you have a dripper.


Water inside the mod? I've been washing mine thinking it's fully waterproof

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wmrigney (4/10/18)

I've also washed mine plenty and no water inside. I do take the tank or rda off first though. I've read some of the complaints and I gotta say I haven't had any issues with my Aegis and even the guys at the VK store near me speak very highly of it. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyro (4/10/18)

daniel craig said:


> Water inside the mod? I've been washing mine thinking it's fully waterproof


Next time I see the guy I'll snap a photo. The juice runs into the sealed usb port and fills up the mod in front of the screen. Could be a batch issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/10/18)

Spyro said:


> Next time I see the guy I'll snap a photo. The juice runs into the sealed usb port and fills up the mod in front of the screen. Could be a batch issue.


I did see Geekvape respond to a 'mist' behind the screen and they say not to worry because the mod is waterproof. Below is quoted directly from them on this issue. 

"Hi GEEKVAPE FANS,
Thanks for your support and patience,

Please do not worry as the mod is waterproof. The water seeps in from the firing button.

1.The circuit including the actual screen is waterproof, as it sits behind the decorative components including the outside screen cover. You can drain it by turning it upside down and pushing the button. 

2.Here is the video which help you to open the screen and clear it,


3.If adhere to a result,we can give you a lens,you can replace it yourself, but please know, due to your own manual replacement, because of the operation, may still water"


----------



## daniel craig (4/10/18)

@Spyro Mooch was given a few of these devices to stress test. Below is from his Facebook post:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (4/10/18)

daniel craig said:


> @Spyro Mooch was given a few of these devices to stress test. Below is from his Facebook post:


All of the damaged ones I saw still work just fine. Good to know though!


----------

